# I have no clue :chair:



## zuzudog28 (Mar 13, 2012)

My betas will not breed no mater what I accietdetally destroyed the bubble nest XD
So now what do I do


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

set up a bare 10 gallon tank...seasoned sponge filter...heater..lid...light...
set temp to 82 F...a 4" clay pot with a chunk broken out of the lip..glass chimney for a hurricane lamp..some hornwort....half of a small styrofoam cup cut down the middle from top to bottom..glad press and seal...run the filter like any other tank...the filter should be on one side of the tank with the hornwort in the center...spawning site on the other end...

place the male in the 10 gallon tank...the female in a different tank out of sight of the male..feed them well for about 2 weeks or so...give the female foods that are higher in protein and fats.....keep her at 82 F as well...
when the female's belly looks pretty rounded and you can see a small white tube extending slightly put the glass chimney in the 10...reduce the airflow to the filter to just 1 or 2 small bubbles every couple of seconds...place the styro cup half in one corner of the tank...place the clay pot upside down into the tank away from where the cup is...release the female into the chimney......
the male should have a nest built in no time...if she looks like she is responding to his flaring carefully pull the chimney out without disturbing the nest..from there on monitor their activity....
when they are done spawning the female will likely seek shelter in the clay pot..gently lift it and place a net under it and remove it... cover the tank with the press and seal almost making a complete seal..place the lid back on the tank..
make sure you have sufficient micro foods available for the fry...hikari first bites are too big...make up a batch of infusoria and order some micro foods...do this before they spawn...
good luck..i hope this helps...

i am by no means some master betta breeder....but this is how i did it....there are experts here that can certainly give you better direction...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I have researched betta breeding a lot and have some fry right now, so I might be able to help. Here's my website which has info on betta spawning.

http://bettacare.webs.com/bettaspawning.htm

First of all, don't breed petstore bettas. They are SO hard. I have tried 13 times with petstore bettas and I only got them to embrace twice and eggs once and the male ate the eggs and died. (stupid fish) Then, I got a pair of fighter plakats from a breeder and they spawned first time. Good luck! I SO know the problems with betta breeding. Feel free to pm me if you want.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

please.....i would like to know what is SO hard about breeding pet store bettas ????
i am going to go to petco or petsmart or walmart..i will let you know where i get them from....i will buy 1 male and 1 female betta...
i will set them up to spawn.....i want to find out how difficult they really are....after all ; do they not come from professional breeders of betta splendens...and plakats "are" splendens...aren't they...never kept them..


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

The only ones I haven't tried are with plakats. Veiltails worked, but were a little tricky.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok...i am going to petco next week and since my wife likes crowntails i am going to get a pair of them...and if they have any nice half moon butterflies i will get a pair of them as well... 
i haven't bred bettas in 30 years.....i might not be able to do it now because the fish have been conditioned to the new breeding methods....but i am going to give it a whirl....gonna have to hit up one of the local chinese restaurants for a few hundred of them take out soup containers with lids...hmmmmm..i wonder where i can get a bunch of teeny tiny heaters for them...lol
i am prepared...i have a couple of 10s and a couple of 20s...hmmmmm...i need a small styro cup...
wish me luck guys..


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

lol, good luck loha  I can't wait to see how this turns out!!! Keeping my eyes peeled for a thread about this!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

They're also older. Good luck!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok...i am using my 10 gallon tanks for cories so i had to find another tank to breed the bettas in...2 awesome identical tanks i salvaged from the trash...vegetable crisper drawers from an old refrigerator...lol...a piece of PVC pipe for the female to hide in after spawning..going to float her in a plastic carryout soup container..
will post pics of the tanks in the next day or so...they are going on the backside on one of the racks..close quarters but will try to get pics of the set up and spawning progress etc...
going to petco wednesday or thursday to get the fish..
i really have not researched this species ; but i have kept them before many years ago....


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2012)

Good luck loha


----------

